# Closed Captioning



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

I always watch TV with closed captioning. Lately (I think there must have been an update this week?) every time I start a show, the closed captioning is not on. I click "info" and then click to turn closed captioning off, then again click to turn closed captioning back on. Then the subtitles appear. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes. I do that too on my Edge TiVo. 

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## t1v0fan2004 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mine just started doing this as well. Hope they fix it soon.


----------



## buster99 (May 8, 2008)

I am having the same issue. It started a few days ago. I hope TiVo fixes this soon.


----------



## DVDNut (Jul 31, 2004)

Kurs0010 said:


> I always watch TV with closed captioning. Lately (I think there must have been an update this week?) every time I start a show, the closed captioning is not on. I click "info" and then click to turn closed captioning off, then again click to turn closed captioning back on. Then the subtitles appear. Anyone else having this issue?


I have the same thing going on and I get it working the same way.


----------



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

DVDNut said:


> I have the same thing going on and I get it working the same way.


exactly this and this fix and it's making me pretty cranky! (but i feel better knowing it's not just me)


----------



## denise118 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes! It is sooooo annoying.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 11, 2021)

Same here. Super-annoying.
What works is - after I start playing a show - I go and turn closed captioning off and then back on. Then it works. But having to do it every time I turn on the TV is a pain.


----------



## Rueg (Oct 2, 2018)

Yes. Same issue. Started a few weeks ago.


----------



## bruce316 (Nov 2, 2003)

Same problem here for a couple weeks now. Just on the Edge also, it doesn't happen on my Roamio. I can also stream programs from the Edge to the Roamio and it doesn't happen. Only occurs while watching recorded programs directly from the Edge.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

bruce316 said:


> Same problem here for a couple weeks now. Just on the Edge also, it doesn't happen on my Roamio. I can also stream programs from the Edge to the Roamio and it doesn't happen. Only occurs while watching recorded programs directly from the Edge.


Your Edge is TE4 and your Roamio is TE3, right? This is only a problem with TE4 regardless of the device. My TE3 Bolt and Roamio don't have the problem.


----------



## bruce316 (Nov 2, 2003)

justen_m said:


> Your Edge is TE4 and your Roamio is TE3, right? This is only a problem with TE4 regardless of the device. My TE3 Bolt and Roamio don't have the problem.


Actually both my Edge and Roamio are on TE4. I'm one of the few here I guess that actually likes TE4 and I "upgraded" the Roamio a while back. Even on TE4 I have no problems with captions on the Roamio.


----------



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

I sent email to TiVo way back when and finally got a reply:

_Thank you for reaching out about this. We are aware of this issue. I apologize for the inconvenience this caused you. We are currently working on getting this fixed as quickly as possible. You will be notified via email once issue is resolved. Thank you for your patience._


----------



## satman70 (Oct 31, 2017)

Kurs0010 said:


> I always watch TV with closed captioning. Lately (I think there must have been an update this week?) every time I start a show, the closed captioning is not on. I click "info" and then click to turn closed captioning off, then again click to turn closed captioning back on. Then the subtitles appear. Anyone else having this issue?


Happens on my Roamio OTA 4 tuner as well plus auto skip messes up too


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I came here to say this. I have the problem also. 

Ahhh, there I feel better just letting that out. 

Thanks for the email from TiVo.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

I have to do it even when streaming from my Edge to one of my Bolts. Sooo annoying!


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

Ditto. I received a new Edge to replace a Bolt that showed The Four Flashing Lights of Death. I am having to turn on closed captions at the start of any program.


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

this just sux of all the things that _could _go wrong... you would guess that CC would pretty bulletproof


----------



## Naomi (Apr 2, 2021)

I had an open ticket from 3 weeks ago on this. It is now gone. No updates. This is a pain in the neck! Has anyone got an update?
Thanks


----------



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

AHHHHHHH fixed. At least on my Roamio as of late this afternoon. CC coming in strong on live and recorded. Whew!


----------



## Naomi (Apr 2, 2021)

susandennis said:


> AHHHHHHH fixed. At least on my Roamio as of late this afternoon. CC coming in strong on live and recorded. Whew!


Hurray!!! It is fixed on our Edge too.


----------



## davecochran19 (Jan 20, 2005)

Kurs0010 said:


> I always watch TV with closed captioning. Lately (I think there must have been an update this week?) every time I start a show, the closed captioning is not on. I click "info" and then click to turn closed captioning off, then again click to turn closed captioning back on. Then the subtitles appear. Anyone else having this issue?


I have had that problem with my Edge. Most of the time I can't get CC to work


----------

